# Corsairs over Connecticut



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Just attended this today:
Home

It was a spur of the moment trip my uncle wanted to do and I didn't have my camera so no pictures from me except my phone

They has a C-130, C-23, C-54 (from the Berlin Airlift) , B-25, Corsairs X5, a Blackhawk, Ventura (SWEET!) and you could go on any plane you wanted for no cost. There were more planes but they were more or less privately owned jets or other. They had 4 of the 5 Corsairs fly in formation (One was a civilian pilot and the others could because they were military). 

They had a PT-26 there and a T-6 Texan. Rides were not charged but rather a raffle (I did not win   ) 

Overall had a GREAT day!! 

Also, there was a car show intermingled in. Tomorrow there are going to be 600 cars as opposed to todays 100

Here just found listing of planes

http://www.wingsandwheelsct.org/Wings.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 30, 2010)

Pretty cool - From NJ to Conn - how long did it take you to get there? (I grew up on Staten Island so I know what the traffic could be like).


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Well this weekend we were staying with cousins but to get to their house (from ours) took 2 hours maybe less. We take 287 to the NY Thru Way and then the Merritt Parkway. The Thru-way wasn't its normal heavy traffic. It is just so confusing the lines everywhere after the Tappan Zee Bridge. So you have to pay close attention to the exits  

To the airshow from their house it was a 30minute drive. We took I-95 to get there. Next weekend I'm going to take another 2 hour drive to Reading PA for their airshow and meet a couple guys from here ( Njaco, ToughOmbre, etc.) !


----------



## Catch22 (May 30, 2010)

5 Corsairs?! Harrison, you lucky guy!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Well its funny, my cousins have NO interest in warbirds whatsoever and my uncle (who doesn't either) said lets go. No one was thrilled about the trip (my dad would be if he was there) but I had a blast. Seeing them fly in formation was the best. Then they flew off the wing of the B-25 and rocked there wings and headed to the respective airports. VERY COOL!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 30, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Well this weekend we were staying with cousins but to get to their house (from ours) took 2 hours maybe less. We take 287 to the NY Thru Way and then the Merritt Parkway. The Thru-way wasn't its normal heavy traffic. It is just so confusing the lines everywhere after the Tappan Zee Bridge. So you have to pay close attention to the exits



Boy, that brings back some memories!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

They've been working on that area for (my mom says) 20 or so years now....ridiculous!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 30, 2010)

Lucky. Would love to go, but I'm getting ready for my trip to Russia. Hope you enjoyed yourself Harrison!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Thanks! Was a ton of fun! Have a good time in Russia


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 30, 2010)

Way to luck out Harrison!! Sounds like you had a great time even if no one else did.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Yes I did! They were miserable  so my uncle and I went on our own for 5 hours while they did whatever


Thats the reason my dad, little brother, and I are going to the airshow and my mom and older brother aren't.... they don't appreciate it!!! 

My dad and little brother are home for the weekend.


----------



## robwkamm (May 30, 2010)

i wanted to go but we had a baby this weekend!! did they do the r-4360 run up? any pics?


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Congrats! yes they did it was great! 

It was spur of the moment trip and my camera wasn't on me


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 30, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Thanks! Was a ton of fun! Have a good time in Russia



Thanks Harrison. Will be interesting to say the least!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2010)

Man, that had to be cool as hell, NICE!


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2010)

Harrison, was it you that sent that pic of the Corsairs?? Pretty cool if so.

and being from South Jersey, I have no clue what you guys talk about - the Graf Zee bridge??????


----------



## B-17engineer (May 31, 2010)

Yes Chris  

the Tappan Zee bridge is annoying


----------



## robwkamm (May 31, 2010)

they posted a video on there facebook page of the r-4360 run up. check it out!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 31, 2010)

Will do, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## renrich (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice to have the Corsairs over Conn. That is where they came from originally.


----------

